# My Standard Lamasi



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, photobucket has the wrong photos up on the other thread since I've moved pictures around and was asked to create a new one. Here are my frogs and there tank. Hope yall enjoy. They are currently breeding and possible tads in the broms.

*My Female:*

















*My Male:*

















*Them Courting:*


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Great frogs. Those pictures are awesome. I really like the wider striped pattern on these guys.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

*One of the Eggs and the female laying sites*

































*FTS from when I first got them to currently*


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Vermfly said:


> Great frogs. Those pictures are awesome. I really like the wider striped pattern on these guys.


Thx Cliff. I liked that about them too and they have almost perfect yellow.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Now *that* is a good looking frog tank


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Still my # 1 most wanted frog. Thanks for twising the knife a bit deeper. Soon I will have some of my own......Great looing frogs and viv


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

If you want I can add you on the waiting list, not that high yet.



frogparty said:


> Still my # 1 most wanted frog. Thanks for twising the knife a bit deeper. Soon I will have some of my own......Great looing frogs and viv


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow these are beautiful. I had the green legged but they are not nearly a striking. How bold have they been for you so far?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They are pretty bold (I've been frog sitting them). They sit out on brom leaves. They come down to the bottom of the tank for flies and let me watch them eat. Very cool frogs.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Peoples vary but mine have always been as bold like the tincs I own.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

very nice frogs !!!! Great photos


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah, wait list me


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Good looking frogs Chris. Hope they produce lots of healthy froglets.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Stunning looking frogs you have there. I have always liked the coloring on the standards.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Your number 2 on the wait list



frogparty said:


> yeah, wait list me


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all the complements


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

to quote Montgomery Burns.... "excellent"


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Got the first confirmed tad with three more on the way...might have some tads in all those broms though too since there is 5 broms and 5 film canisters...lol


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

<ahem> 7 broms, 8 film canisters, 2 cups on the ground.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

luckyyyyyyyyy lol


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

frogface said:


> <ahem> 7 broms, 8 film canisters, 2 cups on the ground.


Thanks for the correction...lol. Cant wait to get back to the states and get my babies back.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Mworks said:


> Good looking frogs Chris. Hope they produce lots of healthy froglets.
> 
> Regards
> Marcus


Thx man...Ill trade you for some of your histo offspring...lol


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

cheezus_2007 said:


> luckyyyyyyyyy lol


 Thx man hope yours get their act in gear soon...lol


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty cool frogs Chris!!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Julio said:


> pretty cool frogs Chris!!


Thx Julio...this time im not selling off my pair...lol


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Great frogs, great photos.

I hope your frogs produce a lot offspring to make the world more pretty. 

Lamasi's are my second favorite - after Vanzo's -


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks man...8 clutchs in 2.5 months. Im trying to make sure these frogs go to good homes to secure them in the hobby.



Elf_Ascetic said:


> Great frogs, great photos.
> 
> I hope your frogs produce a lot offspring to make the world more pretty.
> 
> Lamasi's are my second favorite - after Vanzo's -


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Gorgeous frogs, standard lamasi have always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, a lil update. Have one tad in the water and four more eggs about to become tads with some more eggs just being laid .


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

So I have really need money asap and since these guys are breeding well Im going to go ahead and sell some tads. PM me if interested. First come first serve unless your already on the waiting list. Im sorry I am doing this to those of yall on the list but I will quickly have more coming as there are a few eggs developing currently. I have 4 tads up for sale.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, Im asking $75 each for the tads which I believe is a fair price since froglets are selling for $150-$175 each. Please feel free to pm me if this is an unfair price but have asked a few big names and all say its a fair price.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

All tads pending. Here on out back to the wait list....thanks everyone on the list for letting me do this.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like Im going to have the best christmas yet . Here are my first two tads about ready to morph here in the next few days . I gave the pair a break for a month and just reintroduced them again and already have eggs again


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Lucky!!!!!!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

correction to my post earlier...I have three tads in the pond . That makes a total of 7 tads that are from a few days old to a month old and two soon to be froglets.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

make sure you dont overload the froglets with springs, they stress very easily and wont last long, in fact from my experience, they dont need ANY springs, and do better when SMALL portions of FFs are offered multiple times a day. i learned this lesson the hard way, thinking they would be similar to other thumbs.

james


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

james67 said:


> make sure you dont overload the froglets with springs, they stress very easily and wont last long, in fact from my experience, they dont need ANY springs, and do better when SMALL portions of FFs are offered multiple times a day. i learned this lesson the hard way, thinking they would be similar to other thumbs.
> 
> james


Thanks James...I agree FF with these guys are the way to go...Plus my lamasi viv is very well established and had a decent amount of springs/ isos for them to eat if they dont want my FFs


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I think these guys are becoming my favorite thumbnail. I'm going to have to pick up a few next year.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

what im saying is that placing them into a seeded container (as i did) may be the end of them.

just watch for stress, although it happened very quickly for me.

james


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

james67 said:


> what im saying is that placing them into a seeded container (as i did) may be the end of them.
> 
> just watch for stress, although it happened very quickly for me.
> 
> james


Really? That stinks. I throw mine into clay substrate seeded boxes and 10's with about 2" of leaf litter and they've been fine. It's probably all the hiding spaces in the leaf litter that prevented problems.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

really. 
i had 3 froglets morph, and the first out (about 2 days ahead of the others, and very healthy looking) was placed in a seeded temp container with sphag and mag leaves (along with its tad cup, which was placed in the container prior to morphing) it perished within the first few days and was noticeably affected by the springs which wouldn't stop crawling on it. the second two were then placed in a non seeded temp (set up the same otherwise) at the advice of another member. they both morphed fine. they ate dusted FFs immediately with no need for springs. while i cant say this is normal by any means, it was something that, it seems, the other member had experienced as well. 

james


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

ok snaped some pictures to show everyone how busy this pair is keeping me

Eggs:

























Tadpoles- Each photo is a separate tadpole


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome photos! Keep the photos and the tadpoles coming!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Damn Chris... you weren't kidding when you said they're keeping you busy!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Finally popped front legs


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

He's looking good!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

My first froglet is ready to sell and more coming quickly . I had to put my pair on a break though cause they were breeding like rabbits. Ill start breeding them next month again. Ill also post updated pictures soon.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Very nice. How did you put them on a break?



rcteem said:


> My first froglet is ready to sell and more coming quickly . I had to put my pair on a break though cause they were breeding like rabbits. Ill start breeding them next month again. Ill also post updated pictures soon.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

well I cut back on feeding and dont mist except once a week...like the dry season. So far no eggs, if I see eggs or new tadpoles I will separate.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

here is a picture of the froglet a couple weeks ago.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

He's beautiful. They grow up so fast <sniff>


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Caught my female hoping around laying eggs and snapped some pictures of her. 


























I will post pictures of the froglet tomorrow.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, went to go finish feeding and the lil guy was out so hope you enjoy


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome, can't wait to get mine 
Bryan


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

That is about the cutest little frog I've ever seen! I love the yellow!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Chris, 

Do you ave any offspring that your selling at fog day?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

coxdre123 said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Do you ave any offspring that your selling at fog day?


I may have 3-4 froglets


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok cool, they are beautiful frogs. Those are next on my list. I just missed the one-legged trio. Lol!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

coxdre123 said:


> Ok cool, they are beautiful frogs. Those are next on my let. I just missed the one-legged trio. Lol!


I know...I was next in line if that guy fell through


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

They are so beautiful!!!!

I want them so bad!!!!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Three more tadpoles just popped front legs and the other two are about too...I'll try to post pictures of them when they come out of the leaf litter.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

congrats dude! they are all beautiful.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

They are breeding again...so far 6 tadpoles ...Ill try to post pictures of the froglets soon


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

The wait list is on hold for these guys as I have to raise my froglets up to adults til I get a male...or someone has a male I can buy/ breeding loan with. Sorry for the hastle but feel free to contact me with any questions.


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Beautiful frogs! I hope one day I can have these in my collection. They are hard to come by. Please let me know when you have some available


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Happy_Frogger said:


> Beautiful frogs! I hope one day I can have these in my collection. They are hard to come by. Please let me know when you have some available


Check vendor feedback first.....On this person.


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

